# She was always so serious about birds



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We had laid a couple of quail on the counter, to clean them. Lucy's bird dog drive, was telling her she just had to have them. 
https://youtu.be/VeqTcOvcC44


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

And what would she have done with it, had she gotten it?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking back
I should have let her have it for a few minutes, until I was ready to clean it.
She would have just taken it to her crate, and watched it very carefully. Possibly poked it with her nose, trying to will it to move.
She didn't ever chew up, or try to eat birds. As a pup she only liked live birds, it took her awhile to come around to the dead (fresh killed) ones.


----------

